# UH vs ULL Womens College Softball Super Regional



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I went to watch the games yesterday at Cougar Stadium. It's the first time I've been to a college softball game and I spent a good part of the time looking around.

I do have to admit I was disgusted and embarrassed by the fans on the Houston side. A lot of heckling and down right cussing going on (students and adults alike) when the chips were down. The first base coach even came over to the stands and told the students to cut out the cussing. She was about eight feet from me talking to the group sitting in my area. Apparently, one of the guys just happens to be one of the ring leaders in the heckling department.

I had what I believe to be the best seat in the house as far as photography goes and I couldn't get up or I would loose my seat. That fellow proved to be a real POS and on more than one occasion I had to remind him I couldn't see because he was blocking my view.

If the Lady Cougars had hit the ball more they might be on their way to the World Series in Oklahoma City but it didn't happen. The offense came from the University of Louisanna - Lafayette.

I took 2000 pictures total between the two games before getting completely disgusted and leaving. Did I mention I had a good vantage point? 

Here's some of my favorites...all taken from my seat.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*A few more...*

More.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Excellent work Mike. I've grown accustomed to your keen eye and great execution. These girls look serious and top notch. It's a shame the fans can't be the same.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks James. It sure was hot out there. My hats' off to all of the players. Two games back to back in the 90 deg. heat was a booger.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hey! I made the ABC13 slide show! 

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/gallery?section=news/sports/college&id=6163608&photo=21

That's me at the end of the row under the flag. Front row seat!
Mike


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

I love these softball pictures. It is awesome that you can actually see the ball flex in that 4th shot. Keep em coming.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great timing with the last three. I really look forward to you posting Softball and baseball pics. You've got a talent for sports shooting that keeps getting better.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Great pics Mike, the 2nd pic of the UH batter, dude she's got some guns on her doesn't she! Geez, she'd ruff ya up!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Great stuff Mike.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

You have a keen eye on your subject and not sure if you shoot more in shot and crop or take the shots as shown, but you have a great way of picking up only the main subject and other the eyes focus on subject only and other parts just enhance and not take away from subject. Great job as usual.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Great shots as usual, Mike.......


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Muddy said:


> I love these softball pictures. It is awesome that you can actually see the ball flex in that 4th shot. Keep em coming.


That one was my favorite...what timing! You have great timing and position on all these great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I uploaded some of the game pics to my Smugmug website. They are not fors sale, but feel free to check them out.

http://mtstringer.smugmug.com/

Thanks
Mike


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Great shots.

Are you shooting or planning to shoot any of the Bay Area Toros home games this year? I went to the games last night and tonight. Saw one fella taking a few shots.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Dave. I haven't been to any of their games. Guess I need to check them out.

I just bought an all-session ticket to the NCAA Regional Tournament that Rice is hosting at Reckling Park this weekend. 

Mike


----------

